# Introducing myself.



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Hello, I am a 'classical' composer myself. I am working on some ambitious projects at the moment. I will post music here at some point soon, but I'm just saying hi, I guess. :tiphat:


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I greeted you in another thread, but welcome!


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Welcome to TC! 

Great to have you here.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)




----------

